# Wetterlage in Thodnau/Feldberg?



## Margu (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mit meiner Familie ab kommenden Mittwoch über Neujahr in Todtnau Urlaub machen werde, wollte ich Euch mal fragen, wie zur Zeit die Wetterlage dort ist.
Muß ich mich auf Schneeketten einrichten? Wie ist der allgemeine Straßenzustand? 

Danke schonmal 

..::Margu::..

edit: Jetzt stimmt auch der Name der Stadt


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Dezember 2004)

schneeketten sind übertrieben. die strassen dort werden immer früh morgens freigeräumt oder gefräst. also fährt man zwar manchmal auf schnee, aber zu extrem wird es normalerweise nicht. 
es sei denn, ihr wohnt in irgendeiner 10-seelen-siedlung fern der landstrassen, dann würd ich schon schneeketten mitnehmen.

ich war vor 2 jahren dort zivi/fuhrparksklave für nen altenpflegedienst und musste nie irgendwo schneeketten draufziehen, obwohl die krankenschwestern zum teil vor 6 uhr losgefahrn sind (direkt hinterm schneepflug her).

gute winterreifen sind aber elementar wichtig und ein tiefergelegter sportwagen ist nicht ideal...

auf www.todtnau.de gibts ja sogar wetter-webcams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (27. Dezember 2004)

also ich bin vor 2 Stunden durchgefahren, und da schneit es aber ordentlich, ich würde auf jeden Fall Ketten mitnehmen, meistens braucht man sie zwar dann doch nicht, aber wenn man keine dabei hat, dann braucht man welche ...


----------



## Margu (27. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin vor 2 Stunden durchgefahren, und da schneit es aber ordentlich, ich würde auf jeden Fall Ketten mitnehmen, meistens braucht man sie zwar dann doch nicht, aber wenn man keine dabei hat, dann braucht man welche ...



Ja, das ist mit allem im Leben so, es kommt immer anders als man denkt   



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> und ein tiefergelegter sportwagen ist nicht ideal...


Aus dem Alter sind wir raus  jetzt ist es ein Familienkombi mit Bernhardiner


----------



## DHSean (27. Dezember 2004)

Sieht einfach schön aus auf feldberg und co. hier is noch ein link

http://regiowebcam.de/index.php?id=1597

gruß


----------



## Margu (28. Februar 2005)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Monate Her, aber trotzdem muß ich jetzt - nachdem ich mal wieder Zeit habe - nochmal etwas zu Todtnau schreiben:

Wir waren ja nun das erste Mal dort (den Schwarzwald kannte ich bisher nur aus der Gegend Lörrach/Bad Säckingen) und waren schier begeistert.
Auch als Nicht-Skifahrer und Bernhardinerbesitzer kann man z.B. auf dem Feldberg richtig Spaß haben. Überhaupt sind die Leute dort überall sehr "hundefreundlich". Auslauf gibt es dort auch genügend für einen Hund.

Genial - ach, was sag ich; Einfach das Highlight - war die Allwetter Bob-/Rodelbahn auf dem Hasenkamm im MTB-Fun-Park.
Die erste Fahrt war ja noch relativ verhalten um erstmal zu sehen wie sich's fährt.   Aber ab der 2. Fahrt ...      ... die Bremse habe ich eigentlich nur noch zum festhalten benutzt   
Wahnsinn: 2600m über rund 500hm mit rund 50km/h (hört sich langsam an, aber wenn man im Schlitten sitzt ...)  

Also wer noch unentschlossen ist, dem kann ich Todtnau nur empfehlen (und wenn es nur für die Bobbahn ist  ).
Im Sommer wollen wir nun dann auch mit den Bikes nochmal da hin und für den Winter ist das nun unser neues Neujahrsurlaubsziel für die nächsten Jahre.

So, das wollte ich nurmal loswerden   

Gruß
..::M::..


----------

